# drei Kleinigkeiten

## Christoph Schnauß

tach,

eigentlich ist es bißchen peinlich, aber ich stolpere manchmal über Kleinigkeiten, die ich schonmal beherrscht habe, die mir aber derzeit ärgerliche Problemchen bereiten, auch wenn sie nicht wirklich existientiell sind und das System nicht infrage stellen.

Punkt 1: ich habe ein Dualsystem, das wahlweise auch WindowsXP booten kann und folgerichtig auch zwei NTFS-Partitionen enthält. Wenigstens eine davon, auf der ein paar Textdateien mit Notizen, ein paar Fotos und vor allem ein paar HTML-Dateien liegen, möchte ich auch automatisch mounten können. Das sollte eigentlich mit einem einen Eintrag in /etc/fstab möglich sein:

```
/dev/sdb6           /_Net            VFAT      auto,rw           1 2
```

Voraussetzung sollte lediglich sein, daß der Mountpoint existiert. Das tut er, und nachdem das System gestartet ist, klappt es mit dem Mounten auch problemlos. Es ist mir bloß lästig, das jedesmal mit Rechnerstart vornehmen zu müssen, und an meiner /etc/fstab scheint irgendwas nicht zu stimmen.

Punkt 2: Da ich mittlerweile fast alles zusammengeschraubt habe, was ich von KDE für wichtig halte, möchte ich gerne, daß "startkde" unmittelbar mit "startx" losrennt. Irgendwo muß das dem Windows-Manager mitgegeben werden (xdm), aber ich finds einfach nicht mehr.

Punkt 3: zwar sind gelegentliche englische Menüs nicht wirklich ein Problem, aber ich habs bei häufig genutzten Sachen dann doch lieber bequem. Und mein Firefox weigert sich, deutsch zu reden. Er ist mit "LINGUAS=de" in der make.conf gebaut worden und sollte über den Addon-Manager das deutsche Sprachpaket installieren. Tut er aber nicht. Ich werde nur darauf vertröstet, ich solle ihn neu starten, dann würde er mit mir deutsch reden - das tut er aber nicht.    

Wie gesagt, eigentlich sind das peinliche Kleinigkeiten, sowas sollte man eigentlich nicht der Erwähnung für wert halten.

*kopfkratz*

----------

## teddydeluxe

also zu punkt 2: 

du solltest in der /etc/conf.d/xdm den displaymanager auf kdm umstellen und mit 

```
echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
```

 in die init datei eintragen. anschliessend sollte es mit startx funktionieren.

----------

## Max Steel

Für die NTFS-Partitionen aus Punkt 1 hast du Recht, deinefstab stimmt nicht.

zum einen ist für NTFS-Partitionen der ntfs3g Treiber empfohlen (emerge ntfs3g) zum anderen ist der vfat Treiber für FAT-Dateisysteme  :Wink:  NTFS ist ein anderer Typ.

Außerdem wird das Dateisystemfeld der fstab direkt mount -t übergeben der dann seinerseits direkt mount.${Dateisystem} aufruft was in deinem Beispiel bei mount.VFAT endet, dieses gibt es nicht, sondern nur mount.vfat (das Dateisystem ist Case-Sensitive).

Achtung: für ntfs-3g wird FUSE im Kernel (oder als Modul) benötigt (achte auch darauf es mit fuse zu bauen.)

Nochmal Achtung: im Portage ist der Treiber als ntfs3g (ohne Bindestrich) bekannt. Der mount Befehl heißt aber mount.ntfs-3g (mit Bindestrich) beachte das in der fstab.

Punkt 3:

Gesetzt dem Fall du hast diese Anleitung abgearbeitet: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

Müsste eigentlich alles Deutsch sein.

Wie schon gesagt, die LINGUAS muss auf de gesetzt sein.

Ansonsten reicht es noch die verschiedenen Variablen in der /etc/env.d/02locale nach der Anleitung wie beschrieben zu befüllen.

Für die GTK-Programme waren die erforderlichen Variablen meines Wissens nach:

```
LANG

GDM_LANG
```

und für OpenOffice/LibreOffice

```
LANGUAGE
```

Ich hoffe das hilft =)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Firefox muss jetzt im Browser auf Deutsch eingestellt werden. Unter AddOn Sprache.

----------

